

Man’s life saved when Droid Incredible stops bullet - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/mans-life-saved-when-droid-incredible-stops-bullet-2011017/

======
larrik
Seems suspicious. Mythbusters (the TV show) has proven a bunch of these claims
wrong. Like the soldier saved by his iPod.

Perhaps it was actually a ricochet?

